# Datu Knüttel Interview in Fall 2004 MT Mag.



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2004)

I was recently honored when Datu Knüttel agreed to do a brief email interview with me for MartialTalk Magazine.  He sent along a great number of excellent photographs of him with GM Presas and several other notible FMA practitioners.

You can read the interview in the Fall 2004 issue of the magazine, available free at the link below.

My thanks to Datu Knüttel for the interview.

http://martialtalk.com/magazine

All of the back issues are now available free online as well.
There was an interview with Grandmaster Ted Buot, as well as a tribute to GM Presas in some of the earlier issues that may also be of interest.  I am currently working on several other interviews and hope to have interviews with all of the Datus as well as several of the PI seniors in future issues.

Peace.


----------

